# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Concurso de Magia en Barcelona

## dante

Estoy estudiando la posibilidad de montar en una sala de un Bar/Pub de  *Barcelona* un *concurso de magia*. 

Aun nose cuanto me pedirían por cederme parte del local, pero para hacerme una idea quiero saber cuantos de aquí  se apuntarían a participar. Depende de la gente que participe veré como lo monto para hacer grupos por experiencia y modalidad: salon, de cerca, micromagia, manipulación y mentalismo.

Si no veo suficientes participantes de alguna modalidad las tendré que eliminarla o juntarla con alguna parecida.

Por supuesto que habrá premio mas o menos importante, pero también depende de la cantidad de personas que se apunten, y del sponsor.

Recordaros que lo importante sería disfrutar independientemente del nivel que tengais. 

Porsupuesto como la  mayoría de gente trabaja entre semana se realizadaría en fin de semana por la tarde / noche como se prefiera. Y además todos recibiriais un dvd con todas las actiaciones realizadas, para poder recordarlo. Cada uno tendría de 10 a 15 minutos para su rutina.

Por ahora postear los que os interese participar y la rama de cartomagia que participariais.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

¿Va a ser muy profesional o más bien amateur?
¿Es muy grande la sala?
¿Nos van a tirar yogurts caducaos si lo hacemos muy mal?
¿Me va a doler?

----------


## dante

Mas bien amateur, Ahora no te podría decir las medidas, pero cabrian unas 20 o 30 personas en la sala, las cuales el 90% la ocuparían los concursantes y acompañantes.
El premio ya puedo decir que rondará los 60 euros, más un libro o cesta con varios surtidos mágicos.

El segundo y tercero se llevarán una entrada para ver un espectaculo de magia.

Y todo el mundo se llevará el DVD del concurso.

No hace falta que vengais vestidos de frac ni que traigáis equipo de sonido, ya tenemos equipo.

Solo es como una de las quedadas de magos que hacemos, pero premiada, donde disfrutamos haciendo y viendo magia.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Bueno, es algo más intimo de lo que esperaba, jeje. 

Cuenta conmigo, para participar y para ayudar en lo que necesites. ¿Que fechas serían más o menos?

Ah bueno, la rama en la que participaría... mmmm, tengo algo pensado de mentalismo cómico con cartas.

----------


## MagoMero

Dante & company...

Me gusta la idea... puedes especificar en que fechas tienes previsto montar el evento?

Del mismo modo que Ricky, si necesitas que alguien te ayude en algo.. solo tienes que avisar!

Saludos

----------


## dante

Pues  había pensado que a finales de noviembre si se ha apuntado la suficiente gente.

Entonces Ya tenemos a uno:

Ricky Berlin: Mentalismo.

Te apuntas mago Mero?.

----------


## Andrew

Dante, que opinas acerca de que el espectáculo sea sponsorizado? si lo crees viable... enviame un privado ¿ok?

saludos.

----------


## MagoMero

> Pues  había pensado que a finales de noviembre si se ha apuntado la suficiente gente.
> 
> Entonces Ya tenemos a uno:
> 
> Ricky Berlin: Mentalismo.
> 
> Te apuntas mago Mero?.


MagoMero.. (todo junto... es MagoMero...  :Wink:   :Wink:  )

Síííiíí... Me apunto....Yo estoy absolutamente especializado en cartas... magia de cerca....

Seguimos en contacto...

Saludos

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo en principio iria, lo que sería interesante es saber para cuando lo tienes pensado, que algunos necesitamos mucho ensayo ^_^.

Un abrazo,

----------


## The Black Prince

> Yo en principio iria, lo que sería interesante es saber para cuando lo tienes pensado, que algunos necesitamos mucho ensayo ^_^.
> 
> Un abrazo,


No me deja editar, en principio cuenta conmigo, aunque tengo que decir que finales de noviembre me va fatal para preparar algo decente.

Un abrazo

----------


## Manolo Talman

Una pequeña opinión al respecto...

Si lo vais a hacer en un pub... vais a llenar el local, vais a llevar (no se 5 , 6 15 magos... no se)
el del local va a vender copas a mansalva... ¿no pensáis que 60€ es un poco triste? 

vamos es una opinión solo...que cada cual piense lo que quiera... pero montarse una gala con varios magos por 60€ no diréis que no es buen negocio para el local... 
Se le llena el local de gente y encima da una actuación de varios magos... lo dicho que cada cual piense lo que quiera, pero a mi me parece prostituir la magia al mas alto nivel...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Perdona, pero "actuo yo!", jaja. Da gracias si la gente se queda al verme aparecer en el escenario.  :Wink1: 

Bueno, es que, excepto Dante, el resto sólo hemos tocado el escenario para cantar las "nadalas" en el parvulario... Total, que va a ser más un xow estilo "karaoke", donde vas con los amigos "a ver que pasa" que ir a hacer magia de verdad. Por mí está bien la idea de Dante. Primero probaremos, despues ya veremos.

Un saludo!

----------


## dante

Mmmm la cosa no es del todo así...  

Quizás mi poca inexperiencia al montar concursos me impida ver con claridad o quizás no me expreso bien.

 :Lol:  El bar está dividido en dos salas, en una estaríamos nosotros ocupando la sala, solo los magos participantes y de nuestro círculo. En ningún momento se hace magia para la gente, por lo que no se llenará mas el local por eso, se llenará mas porque estaremos nosotros llenando esa sala, hagamos o no magia.

No es ninguna gala, simplemente queria reservar la sala para unos cuantos dias y al decir que queria hacer un pequeño concurso amateur, como me conoce me ofrecio su equipo de sonido.

Supongamos que somos 20 y que cada uno consume algo de la friolera cifra de 3 euros para "agradecer" el evento, le dan al local 60 euros. Que tendría que distribuir entre las demás categorías y seguiría sin ganar dinero.

Yo doy 60 euros  por cada ganador de la modalidad y mas cosas por valor de unos 50 o 40 euros aprox, osea que si lo sumamos da a 100 o 110 euros por ganador. Y como espero que haya suficiente gente como para hacer almenos 4 categorias nos da que necesito unos 400 o 440 euros que mas o menos tengo solucionado ese tema.

Para el l*ocal no es un evento ni actuación*, somos clientes normales que han reservado una sala y lo que hacen allí es cosa suya. Nadie nos ve, nadie nos molesta, ni actuamos para nadie. Tan solo como las quedadas de siempre pero con un premioque lo hace mas emocionante. :twisted: 

Pero si conoces a alguien que me preste la sala a puerta cerrada para unas 20 personas unos cuantos dias y me deje una instalación de sonido y me pague parte o totalmente del premio me voy corriendo a su local jeje

Con tanta parrafada nose si habrá algo que se mal interprete o no..., con todo mis respeto hacia alguien con una carrera como la tuya Manolo Talman, solo quiero exponerte mi punto de vista y explicarte detalladamente la situación por si puedes aconsejarme como proceder o cosas que no se me han ocurrido. Pues me tomo tu mensaje como una critica contructiva o un consejo, aunque me hayas llamado proxeneta  :Wink:  

Pero entiende que lo que yo estoy montando es una gran partida al poquer entre un gran numero de amigos que somos todos los foreros. Y no embarcarme en montar un casino.

En ningún momento he querido prostituir la magia, pues entiendo muy bien el valor que hay que darle.

Si puedes contestarme por privado te lo agradecería mucho, por que quiero seguir con el hilo central.


PD para Ricky: Como ya he dicho es solo una sala para nosotros, si no te hemos hechado ya de las quedadas podremos aguantarte un poquito mas 
 :Lol:

----------


## dante

En "inexperiencia"  quise poner "experiencia" dichosos post que no se pueden editar...

----------


## letang

Yo me presentaría a mentalismo, porque antes de que dieras las explicaciones sobre como sería el asunto ya lo había adivinado todo, jejeje. (Vale, lo de la pista de que los concursantes y amigos llenarían el 90% de la sala me sirvió para saber que no era abierto al público, pero bueno, son mis técnicas de cold reading,   :Lol:  )

Bueno, espero que os vaya muy bien.
Por cierto dante, creo que te he visto en persona xD
Antes de entrar a la actuación de Jaume Matas me parece que eras tú el que estaba haciendo unos juegos de cartas a la gente en la cola, pero como no estaba muy seguro, no dije nada (ya la he cagado dos veces suponiendo que unas personas eran otras y ya me da reparo)

Si entraste a la actuación, tú me habrás visto a mi porque salí de espectador en el juego de la ranita  :Wink1: 

Un saludo y suerte con el concurso!

----------


## Manolo Talman

Planteado asi ya es otra cosa... 
Gracias por aclararlo, porque una cosa es montar un sarao entre los amiguetes y otra, montar para un local algo asi donde el dueño saque un beneficio por pseudoexplotacion magica  :Smile1:  

Mucha mierda a los participantes y a currarse rutinas chulas.

Manolo.

----------


## dante

Ya te entiendo Manolo,  lamentablemente hoy dia no se valora suficiente la magia.
Quizás si vieramos que el concurso tiene tirada se apunta gente y gusta... alomejor ya pensaria de repetirlo de cara al público con condiciones diferentes, y no dudes que te volvería a pedir consejo.

PD:Como soy mentalista tambien se que te refieres a "Juaquin" Matas   :Wink:  jeje y si... era yo el que estaba allí haciendo un poco de telonero...  :twisted: 
Si quieres pegarte un viaje a Barcelona y concursar con nosotros estariamos muy contentos. Eso si el viaje va a tu cuenta... jaja

----------


## letang

Aunque parezca mentira, me sale más barato viajar de Canarias a Barcelona (12€ida y vuelta) que de una isla a otra (40€ ida y vuelta). Pero iré a Barcelona en Enero o Febrero a esquiar así que por ahora, no toca  :Wink1: 

Ostia, el fallo de "Jaume" por "Joaquín" ha sido tremendo :S

Como tú pusiste Juaquin con U, en vez de con O pensé que en catalán Joaquín no era con O, pero acabo de revisar, y puse Jaume. Qué mal :S

Voy a editarlo que me da bastante vergüenza, jejeje   :Lol:

----------


## letang

PD: Esas cosas me pasan por estar escribiendo mensajes a las 2 de la mañana... aish... (por cierto, ¿por qué en esta sección no se pueden editar los mensajes? es bastante puñetero xD )

----------


## dante

Bueno de momento tenemos a

*Ricky Berlin:* mentalismo
*MagoMero:* magia de cerca
*The Black Prince:* supongo que magia de cerca o cartomagia (tendras 1 me so dos pa prepararte, cuento contigo)

Tu te animas Andrew? y Nemesis, Rifaj, Marin, Jaku y los demas¿?¿ 

Que hay un buen premio!!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Sí. Es más, si se anima alguna maga mayor de edad, me comprometo a ser su premio de consolación si pierde.

(Es una ventaja, de verdad). Así que, ya lo sabes, chica, anímate.

Por el contrarío, me comprometo con los chicos a NO SER su premio de consolacion  :117: 

Por cierto, Dante. ¿A cuantas personas podremos llevar de invitado?

----------


## Némesis

Otra cosa que podríamos hacer es pagar la inscripción al concurso (pongamos, unos 10€ por concursante) y de allí sale parte del premio.

He reflexionado seriamente y creo que me apuntaré (lo siento Dante, no te dije nada hasta ahora, tenía que decidirlo   :Lol:  )

Cartomagia sería la categoría de magia de cerca, ¿no?
Un abrazo.

PD. Me olvidaba, ¿quién formará el jurado?

----------


## nick63nick

¿cuanto tiempo se dispondría por concursante?, lo digo por hacernos una idea.

Y si tenéis las fechas más o menos claras, postearlas, que si no tengo  compromisos igual me animo y entro en magia de salón/escenario.....  :Oops:  

Saludos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

mmm, yo el jurado haria que fueran los mismos participantes.
Cada participate puede votar a 3 magos con 3, 2 y 1 punto.
Votos públicos y, por supuesto, no puedes votarte  :117: 

Lo de pagar por concursar, como el premio va destinado al ganador, lo veo bien. Así se pueden asignar diferentes premios (¿y uno de consolacion? ¿una bycicle para cada concursante?)

----------


## MagoMero

Buenas,
la verdad es que la idea de pagar 10 euros por concursar... no es mala idea... puede ayudar bastante a conseguir un buen presupuesto!!!

Y la idea de un jurado compuesto por nosotros mismos.... no se... la verdad es que si queremos que sea una cosa ágil y "ordenada", cuando un mago esté actuando, el siguiente ya debería estar preparándose... con lo que seguramente no pueda ver la actuación del modo óptimo... con lo que no podría votarle.. (por lo menos yo intentaré estar "entre bastidores" cuando actue al que va delante mio.... quiero hacerlo bien!!!)... Pero vamos.. que no lo veo mala idea!!

Pero también está claro que el jurado ha de ser alguien del mundo magico... no pueden ser profanos... no se... meditemoslo... tenemos tiempo!

Saludos

----------


## Mr Poza

> Aunque parezca mentira, me sale más barato viajar de Canarias a Barcelona (12€ida y vuelta) que de una isla a otra (40€ ida y vuelta).


Te estas refiriendo a cuando solo compras UN billete de ida y OTRO de vuelta, no :Confused:

----------


## dante

Cartomagia como magia de cerca, igual que numismagia anoser que hubiera suficientes participantes como para separarlos en dos categorias distintas.
Me parece bien lo de los 10 euros. Así podremos poner un mejor premio.

Sobre las fechas, podría ser el 24 / 25 de Noviembre o 1 / 2 de Diciembre que en ambos casos cae en sabado o domingo.

Estaría bien que te apuntaras nick63nick, para tener mas gente de otras categorias.

----------


## letang

Poza ¿te conectas desde Londres solo para meter pullas? jejeje.

Últimamente he tenido suerte y he comprado un sólo billete por trayecto  :Wink1: 
Pero no desvirtúes el hilo, preséntate al concurso y calla  :Wink1:

----------


## pujoman

yo dependo del dia en que se haga, preferiblemente en vacaciones navideñas, (examens trabajos etc)

pero apúntame jeje

Pujoman: Mentalismo.

un saludo

----------


## dante

Actualizada la lista de participantes.

Ricky Berlin: mentalismo.
MagoMero: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
The Black Prince: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
Némesis: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
Pujoman: mentalismo (depende de las fechas).
nick63nick: escenario (depende de las fechas).

Quien más se apunta??

----------


## Ricky Berlin

¿Y tu no?

Por cierto, cuanto tiempo de sala tenemos? quiero decir, no de actuación individual, sino de tiempo total de estar allí  :117:  Porque si somos pocos, pues rutinas largas, y si no  pues cortas.

Un saludo!

----------


## Némesis

Pongamos que de cinco de la tarde a once de la noche
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## pujoman

Pues  a mi lo del publico me interesa, por hacer una cosa u otra. si que es cierto que me puedo preparar 2 rutinas, una con mas espectadores que la otra. mas que nada porque en una de ellas hago colaborar muchas personas y es un gran efecto que me gustaria hacer, pero si son pocas no podre, asi que ya comentareis si es apto para todos los publicos o soloparamagos(me suena a un canal del IRC jajaj)

otra cosa, quien decide que ha actuado mejor? el jurado?

un saludo!!

----------


## dante

Pues como soy el organizador no pensaba participar, pero como el jurado seremos todos los invitados y algunos me habeis pedido que lo haga si el resto no tiene incoveniente me apuntare a mentalismo también.
La idea es que la sala tiene una foro de 20 o 30 como mucho.

Lo ideal sería llenarlo de magos concursantes, pero como no creo que se presentes 20 magos para el concurso podréis traer a acompañantes, magos o no, cada uno podrá traer 3 acompañantes. 
Así seremos bastantes y todo queda entre amigos.

----------


## pujoman

xd
mentalismo va ser la mas fuerte, ya somos 3 jaja
x cierto, habra 1º,2º,3º?(podium)
o solo 1 ganador por categoria?

saludos !

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Yo haria los premios como "categoría general". Con 3er 2o y primer puesto. Y algo de consolacion para el resto (una Bycicle  :117: , perdón por insistir pero me hacen falta y soy Catalán)

Mas que nada porque mucha categoría para tan poco mago... O podría poner otro tipo de premios

Premio a la originalidad
Premio a la símpatia
Premio a lo que sea

Un mago no puede tener más de un premio (así más repartido) y lo del jurado, pues:

1. Los propios magos votamos
2. El público vota, para ello se le da una cartulina con "el nombre del mago con el que vienen, para que no lo voten". Hay las casillas de premios y han de poner los nombres
3. Este es bueno: Se les pide a los espectadores que alcen la mano a quien les haya gustado el espectaculo que han visto (no valen los amigos) y se cuenta  :117: 

Y Dante, aunque lo organices, yo creo que debes participar.

----------


## Némesis

Ricky, hay varias de tus propuestas que me parecen interesantes. Yo también quería proponer un voto público, pero no sabía cómo hacer que fuera neutral. También es mejor hacer premios por categorías que un podio, ya que de momento hay poquitos participantes.

----------


## anacrin

> Actualizada la lista de participantes.
> 
> Ricky Berlin: mentalismo.
> MagoMero: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
> The Black Prince: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
> Némesis: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
> Pujoman: mentalismo (depende de las fechas).
> nick63nick: escenario (depende de las fechas).
> 
> Quien más se apunta??


Hola a todos, a pesar del altisimo nivel, estaria dispuesto a ejercer de publico/jurado y quizas, intentando presentar algun jueguecito, si me animo.
PD Seguire pendiente del hilo para saber fecha y lugar exacto.
En principio las dos fechas propuestas me irian bien.
Un saludo a tothom.

----------


## dante

Anacrin la finalidad del concurso es pasarlo bien y está orientada a magos aficionados, el nivel no tiene que preocuparte mucho, te animo aque te apuntes. Tienes un par de meses para preparar la rutina.

Lo del voto será público y como de momento somos poquitos pero espero que se apunte alguien mas propongo agruparlo en dos categorias:

Escenario (mentalismo y ilusiones de escenario)
Magia de cerca (micromagia, cartomagia manipulación, etc.) no Habrá podio pero habrán 1º,2º,3º en las dos categorias. Que os parece?

Espero que todos sepamos valorar la presencia del mago, la originalidad, la presentación y manipulación cuando la haya. No cometamos el error solo de fijarnos en la manipulación solamente, o no valorar una buena presentación porque el juego sea conocido.

----------


## dante

Actualizo la lista de participantes

Ricky Berlin: mentalismo.
MagoMero: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
The Black Prince: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
Némesis: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
Pujoman: mentalismo (depende de las fechas).
nick63nick: escenario (depende de las fechas).
Dante: mentalismo.
Alonso: Escenario.

Animaros a participar, no seais tímidos   :Wink:

----------


## Andrew

Hola a todos...
Ante todo, gracias Ricky Berlin por lo ánimos para que me apunte... como no podia ser de otra forma, allí estaré (aunque no creo llegarle ni a la suela de los zapatos a nadie de los que se ha apuntado...) pero como es cuestión de disfrutar y de hacer disfrutar, seguro que nos hechamos una buenas risas aquella tarde. Otro forero, Mauri (mi cuñado) se apuntará seguro. Ah, me gustaria llevar a mis dos primas (de 13 añitos, las que me ayudan y me soportan los largos entrenamientos magos y con las que practico) ellas también son aficionadas, pero no se si, por el tipo de local o por la política del espectáculo es aconsejable que me acompañen.. ¿tu que opinas?

Bueno, lo dicho, puedes contar conmigo (y para cualquier otra cosa relacionada con el evento, si necesitas que te heche una mano...)

Saludos !

----------


## Shade

Bueno... decidido, anotenme, rutina de magia de cerca ^_^

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Atjum... Dante ya toca decir el dia. Atjum...

----------


## dante

Actualizo la lista de participantes.

Ricky Berlin: mentalismo.
MagoMero: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
The Black Prince: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
Némesis: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
Pujoman: mentalismo (depende de las fechas).
nick63nick: escenario (depende de las fechas).
Dante: mentalismo.
Alonso: Escenario.
Shade: (magia de cerca)
Andrew: Cartomagia?
Mauri: Cartomagia?

Andrew. postear a que os presentais. 
El dia definitivo los decidiré esta semana.

PD: con 13 años creo que podrán apreciar bien todos los juegos que se harán, que yo sepá no habra ningun juego desagradable, ni yo ni Pujo que creo que somos los unicos que nos van los juegos bizarros haremos nada desagradable.

----------


## Andrew

Explico... entre Mauri y yo, haremos magia de salón, si os parece bien, estamos ensayando un número entre los dos (dos magos en un escenario... curioso ¿no? ) a ver que tal queda. Lo que estamos intentando es hacer un potipoti de varios efectos y unirlos todos en una sola rutina, así que no sé como catalogarlo, pero creo que el resultado es eso.. magia de salón o de escenario.

Bueno, pues, a todo esto y a efectos de reservar sitio, si es que hiciese falta... nosotros (magos y acompañantes incluidos) seremos unas 5 o 6 personas.

el tema de fechas...
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...r=asc&start=15

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> El dia definitivo los decidiré esta semana.


Esperamos ansiosos tu inspiracion divina




> PD: con 13 años creo que podrán apreciar bien todos los juegos que se harán, *que yo sepá no habra ningun juego desagradable*.


Merdddd, tengo que variar una rutina.




> ni yo ni Pujo que creo que somos los unicos que nos van los juegos bizarros haremos nada desagradable.


No era desagradable... era... um... "gracioso"... pero he de "cambiar algo"... arjj. Con 13 años no se puede hacer (aunque estas generaciones están mu resabiadas)

No se, estoy buscando alternativas... de lo mismo sin que sea lo mismo... algo haré.

----------


## dante

Tu crees que con trece años se ivan a escandalizar?, recuerda tu juventud a los 13 y piensa que los 13 de hoy dia han subido el liston xD aunque Andrew te lo podria decir mejor, el las conoce.

*El dia del concurso sera el sábado 1 de diciembre.*

PD. Si participais los dos a la vez habria que decidir como lo hacemos, ya que tendréis que repartiros el premio, entonces habra que decidit tambien cuanto tiempo tienen de actuación, que pensais los demás.

----------


## Andrew

A mis primas... creo que ya es dificil escandarizarlas... así que nada de variar rutinas... sin problemas.

Por el tema de que hagamos el juego los dos a la vez y tengamos que repartirnos el premio... (aunque ganar lo encuentro muuuy dificil... je je) no hay problema !! invitamos a una ronda a todos y problema solucionado jajaja

saludos !

----------


## Némesis

Dante, he editado tu post especificando que quieres decir de diciembre, sino alguien podría confundirse.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

3_de_diamantes... piensas hacer acto de presencia algún día :Confused: 
Aunque sea de público!

----------


## dante

Sip, queda más claro Némesis. el 1 de diciembre. No lo olvidéis

Actualizando lista de participantes:

*Ricky Berlin: mentalismo.
MagoMero: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
The Black Prince: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
Némesis: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
Pujoman: mentalismo (depende de las fechas).
nick63nick: escenario (depende de las fechas).
Dante: mentalismo.
Shade: (magia de cerca)
Andrew: escenario
Mauri: escenario* 

Alonso: Escenario. Aparentemente se retira y solo vendrá de espectador con acompañante.

----------


## anacrin

> Sip, queda más claro Némesis. el 1 de diciembre. No lo olvidéis
> 
>  [/b]


Amigo Dante intentare decirte algo seguro esa semana, ya que por trabajo lo puedo saber con un par de dias de antelacion.
Aun asi, por la hora que comentais de 5 a 11, puede que llegue almenos de publico a alguna hora suelta.
PD ya diras lugar exacto y si puedo confirmar, y tengo tiempo apuntame a "cartomagia"
Magia y saludos. Dime algo

----------


## anacrin

Perdon dante, acabo de ver tu mp, I´m sorry. Pues lo dicho parlem.

----------


## Pepe Show

Un saludin a todos...aunque lamayoria quizas no me conozca...igualmente saludines...

A mi me gustaría participar, pero el sabado 1 de diciembre me es imposible, tengo un bolo...si es otro dia que tenga libre cuenta conmigo en magia de salon.

Si puedes confirmarme el local, aunque sea en un privado :Confused: 

En cualquier caso si tengo libre, cuenta conmigo

----------


## nick63nick

pues el sábado 1 de Diciembre si la cosa no cambia, en principio tengo actuación para un cumpleaños. Aunque de momento me lo han comentado y me han dicho que más adelante me lo confirmarían.

En cuanto tenga confirmación, ya os diría si voy o no.

Saludos.

----------


## dante

Es una lástima nick63, en fin que sepas que hasta el ultimo momento puedes apuntarte, aunque llegues sobre el final.

Un saludo!!

----------


## nick63nick

Desde luego DANTE, si finalmente no acaban de confirmarme el bolo seguro que me acercaré y veremos que podemos hacer...jejejeje.

Saludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Hi

Confirmo la asistencia de Jordi, el chico que vino a ver a Blake.
Una duda, se podrá llevar música para ponerla durante el espectáculo? o hemos de llevar el radiocasete :Confused:   :117: 

(yaaa pidiendo, aquí haciendome pasar por profesional, mal vamos)

----------


## MagoMero

Buenas...

Se sabe algo más sobre el lugar, el horario, los médios técnicos, el coste de participar, el sistema de votación....   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  

Siento meter presión, pero estoy ilusionado con el tema, y quiero prepararlo muy bien!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Un saludo 

PD Dante, si necesitas ayuda, ya sabes!! somos muchos los que podemos ayudarte

----------


## dante

*Ricky Berlin: mentalismo (escenario)
MagoMero: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
The Black Prince: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
Némesis: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
Pujoman: mentalismo (escenario).
nick63nick: escenario (depende de las fechas).
Dante: mentalismo (escenario).
Shade: (magia de cerca)
Andrew: escenario
Mauri: escenario
Jordi: escenario?*

mmm crei que la rama fuerte seria la magia de cerca y ya estamos 6 contra 4 (sin contar a nick63 que no sabemos si vendrá)

*La inscripción vale 10Euros.
Dia 1 de Diciembre, a las 17:00. C/Diputació 174 Bohemia café*
Empezaremos media hora mas tarde por dar margen.

*El jurado: Todos, lo que espero que no haya problemas de amiguismos*

*PREMIOS DE ESCENARIO*
1º premio 50 eruos + cesta valorada por 50euros
2º entrada para esceptaculo de magia
3º entrada para espectáculo de magia
Todos: baraja de cartas y dvd del concurso

*PREMIOS DE MAGIA DE CERCA*
1º premio 50 eruos + cesta valorada por 50euros
2º entrada para esceptaculo de magia
3º entrada para espectáculo de magia
Todos: baraja de cartas y dvd del concurso



Por mi parte prefiero entregar varios premios, 3 para escenario y 3 para closeup. Pero como somos poquitos os propongo otra alternativa. No separar categorías y competir solo para 3 premios.

*PREMIO  GENERAL*
1º premio 120 euros
2º premio cesta valorada en 50 euros
3º Dos entradas
Todos: baraja de cartas y dvd del concurso

Es más jugoso pero habrá menos personas premiadas. Decidir los participantes.

PD: El bar bohemia cafe es donde acabo de empezar un ciclo de magia alli, si me venis a ver los viernes a las 00:00 os enseñaria el sitio que nos hara de escenario. El dueño es muy enrollado que le gusta la magia. Allí no os miraran mal nunca por sacar las cartas, que es algo que apreciar.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Si si, Jordi en Escenario.

Yo opto por "doble premio", es decir, los 3 premios para las 2 categorias, así será más repartido (y no acaparo todo yo, ji ji)

Y por cierto, si los magos sólo ponemos 10€ para participar... ¿de donde sale el dinero extra para premios?

----------


## MagoMero

Buenas.
Yo también optaría por premios por categorías... es muy dificil comparar un espectáculo de escenario con uno de close-up!! no?

Aunque también entiendo la postura de Dante, tampoco somos 10 participantes por categoría, con lo que parece sensato hacer una única clasificación...

En todo caso, lo vamos perfilando durante estos dias.. y... lo que diga la mayoria, no? (que al final nosotros decidimos, no)

Dante, gracias una vez más por la iniciativa y organiarlo todo... 
Saludos

----------


## A.Marin

para el primer puesto tengo una sorpresita no es gran cosa, un set de 12 BARAJAS BYCICLE!!!!!  si te parece bien dante

----------


## A.Marin

no me he acordado de ponerlo antes yo ire de espectador por un pequeño percance que he tenido

----------


## dante

Me parece muy bien, estas seguro de que no te animas a participar? aun tienes tiempo.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> no me he acordado de ponerlo antes yo ire de espectador por un pequeño percance que he tenido


¿Has perdido la mano?
¿Se te ha caido un ojo?

Pues ni así tienes escusa. Sinó toma ejemplo dea René y Ascanio.  :117: 
Si son 12 barajas, podrían ser las barajas por "participar"  :117: 
¿Cuanto se te ha de pagar?
¿Aceptas especias?
¿Te pago con moneda "Carnal?

----------


## pujoman

si todo va bien, aunque este justo en medio de los examnes, ire. Si todo va bien(epero que si jeje) 

un saludo!!

----------


## anacrin

Amigo Dante espero que me tengas por ahi en la recamara.

Lo mas seguro es que me pueda escapar almenos para poder conoceros y ser un publico/jurado muy imparcial.
Me hace ilusion presentaros mis pettit versions de juegos, pero ando algo fastidiado de los brazos (mejor dicho muñecas y antebrazos).
Pues si amigos mios ( a todos) tengo un curro durito, aunque para mi gratificante.
Bien, lo dicho, segun se acerque la fecha hablamos, estare pendiente del hilo y de otro que he visto de andrew.

Mis respetos para todos. Un abrazo

----------


## dante

Espero verte pujo, que si nos empieza a fallar gente luego alguno mas se retira a ultima hora   :Wink:

----------


## MagoMero

Dante!
Estoy impaciente por que llegue el 1 de Diciembre..   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Estoy muy ilusionado con el concurso, y me surgen algunas dudas que pueden "condicionar" mi actuación:
a) Para los que hacemos magia de cerca... podremos hacer que un par de personas suban para estar cerca de la mesa de actuación (un par a la derecha y otros a la izquierda)?
b) Condicionado a la respuesta anterior, comentaste que habrá un DVD con todas las actuaciones de los participantes... Como lo grabarás? Habrá camara fija delante? se verá realmente lo que hacemos desde una camara "tan lejos"...? Ayuda!!!
c) la mesa para la magia de cerca... como será? se verán las piernas del mago? estará cubierto por alguna tela?...

Siento meter presión, pero todo ello condiciona seriamente mi actuación, y quiero que me salga "NIQUELAO" jijij

 :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  

Saludos

----------


## pujoman

imagino que cada mago se llevara lo suyo(hablo des de la ignorancia) cada uno su tapete, faldon para mesa, maleta, etc etc.y lo de los espectadores...no jodamos jajaj que seria magia sin ayudantes en escena? dile a tamariz que no puede coger ayudantes para que se sientan a su lado...creo que anularia la actuacion jajaj

saludos

----------


## MagoMero

Ei pujoman!
Si por eso precisamente lo digo!!!
Pero mi duda está en como se filmará eso... jiji!!  :Oops:  

Yo ya tengo preparado el maletín, con todo (tapete, baraja, etc...)

Ya solo quedan 15 días... 

Saludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Ya solo quedan 15 días...


Calla calla, que aún no "me he puesto en serio"
Despues hay gente que a mes vista dice que no tiene tiempo...  :117: 
Que aprendan de mí, que lo dejo todo para el último momento!!!

PD: Bueno, es medio falso, los juegos ya los tengo bien estudiados, pero ya llevo 3 guiones escritos y creo que me "falta algo" además de los elementos de escenografía. Pero realmente debería esforzarme más, porque empiezo a oler "cierto nivel"... ¿Esto no era Amateur?

----------


## The Black Prince

Lo siento mucho pero tengo que retirar mi candidatura, la verdad es que voy muy hasta el cuello de trabajo y no he podido ni creo que pueda presentar algo decente para la fecha. Igualmente vendré a ver.

Un abrazo,

----------


## Némesis

Lo lamento muchísimo, de veras, pero yo también retiro mi candidatura. Ese fin de semana, a los andorranos les ha dado por ponerse a hacer elecciones (comunales, es decir las "provincias" de allí). Es decir, que ni siquiera son nacionales, pero eso significa no moverse de la redacción en toda la noche.
 :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :( 
Reitero mi lamento, y si es posible contad conmigo para una futura edición.
Abrazos.

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

Hora ? lugar ? Yo quero Iiiiirrrrr!!!!...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Hora ? lugar ? Yo quero Iiiiirrrrr!!!!...


A participar espero, porque con las bajas de NEmesis y Black, tengo premio seguro, ajajaja, hace falta un poco más de emoción al asunto.

Es broma, siempre quedo último  :117: 

Oye dante, ¿como está la cosa? ¿necesitas algo?

----------


## MagoMero

> Iniciado por Mago_urdangarin
> 
> Hora ? lugar ? Yo quero Iiiiirrrrr!!!!...
> 
> 
> A participar espero, porque con las bajas de NEmesis y Black, tengo premio seguro, ajajaja, hace falta un poco más de emoción al asunto.
> 
> Es broma, siempre quedo último 
> 
> Oye dante, ¿como está la cosa? ¿necesitas algo?


Ricky Berlin, pues poca broma, que he estado repasando el último listado oficial que envió Dante...

Ricky Berlin: mentalismo (escenario) 
Pujoman: mentalismo (escenario). 
Dante: mentalismo (escenario). 
Andrew: escenario 
Mauri: escenario 
Jordi: escenario?

MagoMero: cartomagia (magia de cerca). 
The Black Prince: cartomagia (magia de cerca). 
Némesis: cartomagia (magia de cerca). 
Shade: (magia de cerca) 


Y con las bajas de Black Prince y Némesis... en magia de cerca quedamos 2 integrantes!!!!

Y Dante?.. :-(  :-(  Estás desaparecido?? :-(  :-(  
(lo hablamos el sábado en la Kdd de BCN)

Saludos

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

Fecha del Evento y si puedo me presento tambien con Magia de escenario :P.

----------


## dante

Si, cada mago se traerá lo suyo... 
Con las bajas de Némesis y Black nos dejan un poco con el culo al aire en magia de cerca... pero nadie estaba obligado a nada, si dicen que no pueden venir es por mitivos de peso. Ya contaremos con ellos para la próxima edición.

Tendríamos que replantear el tema  de los premios. O pasar a competir únicamente todos por tres premios o que alguien de escenario quiera concursar tambien con otra rutina en magia de cerca. En todo caso decidir ya pronto porque he de comprar las cestas.

lugar: Bohemia Cafe C/diputació 174
Hora: a las 17:00
Cada uno se trae lo que necesite, si necesita mesas, sillas o lo que pueda necesitar de un bar no hay problema.

PD: Ya sé que vamos a quedar el sábado, pero si hay alguien que quiera ver el lugar, podemos ir este viernes por la noche unos pocos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Viernes noche dices...
¿Habrá roce?

----------


## dante

Con migo nada de roce... ahora que si a vosotros os va ese rollo podéis rozaros lo que queráis  :twisted:  como mañana no actuo puedo quedar a cualquier hora.

Si alguien se anima  a hacer una fiestecilla-quedada como la ultima nocturna  que ponga una hora, sino lo dejamos correr y ya hablamos el sabado.

Ir pensando como hacemos lo de los premios de magia de cerca.

----------


## Némesis

:(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :( 
No hay derecho.
Yo quiero ir.
¡¡¡¡¡BUAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
 :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## dante

Y todos queremos que vengas, pero de momento no hay presupuesto para una retransmision simultanea entre Andorra y Barcelona.   :-( 

Diles que estás enfermo!  8)

----------


## Némesis

Hola, ¿jefa? Sí, soy el nuevo...

Verá, ya sé que sólo llevo cuatro días aquí, y que encima cada día llego tarde porque aún no he regularizado mis papeles, pero es que resulta que me he puesto enfermo.

Verá,... La campaña electoral la tendrá que cubrir otro.

Pero no se preocupe, el lunes seguro que estoy bien. Sí, ya sé que es cuando las elecciones habrán terminado, pero bueno, ya escribiré sobre otra cosaaaa...

¿Cómo dice jefa?

¿Que no vuelva?

 8)

----------


## dante

Estos jefes...

Bueno ya repetiremos... que opináis los demas sobre los premios. Decir algo porque solo tenemos a dos para magia de cerca... como no se apunte alguien más...

Ricky Berlin: mentalismo (escenario)
Pujoman: mentalismo (escenario).
Dante: mentalismo (escenario).
Andrew: escenario
Mauri: escenario
Jordi: escenario? 

MagoMero: cartomagia (magia de cerca).
Shade: (magia de cerca)

----------


## mralonso

yo puede que traiga dos artistas de utima hora... seguramente aran escenario...

Los Magos son sorpresa  ¡ ¡¡ ¡

----------


## MagoMero

Andrew, RickyBerlin!!!
por que no os sumaiss y haces algo de cerca!!! que vosotros sabeis hombre!!!!

Así podemos seguir con las 2 competiciones!!!  :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  (i vosotros tendreis doble opcion!!  :Wink:   :Wink:  

Saludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Andrew, RickyBerlin!!!
> por que no os sumaiss y haces algo de cerca!!! que vosotros sabeis hombre!!!!
> 
> Así podemos seguir con las 2 competiciones!!!    (i vosotros tendreis doble opcion!!   
> 
> Saludos


Xd Hombre, lo mio se puede clasificar como magia de escena... creo que es un 70% escena 30% mentalismo... Pero bueno, ya veremos el día 1.

Hoy es viernes, Toca limpieza en el Lab. Ale, voy a ponerme manos a la obra!

----------


## The Black Prince

> Si, cada mago se traerá lo suyo... 
> Con las bajas de Némesis y Black nos dejan un poco con el culo al aire en magia de cerca... pero nadie estaba obligado a nada, si dicen que no pueden venir es por mitivos de peso. Ya contaremos con ellos para la próxima edición.
> 
> Tendríamos que replantear el tema  de los premios. O pasar a competir únicamente todos por tres premios o que alguien de escenario quiera concursar tambien con otra rutina en magia de cerca. En todo caso decidir ya pronto porque he de comprar las cestas.
> 
> lugar: Bohemia Cafe C/diputació 174
> Hora: a las 17:00
> Cada uno se trae lo que necesite, si necesita mesas, sillas o lo que pueda necesitar de un bar no hay problema.
> 
> PD: Ya sé que vamos a quedar el sábado, pero si hay alguien que quiera ver el lugar, podemos ir este viernes por la noche unos pocos.


No dije que no pueda venir dije que no he podido preparar nada presentable.Ergo vendré a ver(seguramente vendrá gabi, pero no es seguro).

Un saludo,

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Si viene Gabi... ¿Participará?
Esto ya me recuerda a aquel capítulo de los Simpsons que empiezan jugando tenis en plan amateur y acaban fichando a las hermanas Williams

NO ACEPTAMOS GABI POR BLACK PRINCE.

 :117:  Es broma, será un placer tener a un monstruo como Gabi el día 1 (Malpensaos, no lo estoy llamando feo)

----------


## MagoMero

BlackPrince... me has "jodido" el climax!!!!

Lo de Gabi lo tenia, (como buen mago), metido en la manga!!!  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-( 

A priori nos comentó que si puede se pasara de espectador!!!! le ha molado la idea del concurso... pero no para participar   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Saluditos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

¿Me va a doler tener público profesional?

----------


## Némesis

A ver, ya he quedado fuera y quizás no debería participar, pero... En mi opinión, si participa Gabi saldréis todos ganando. Vale, os quitará el premio como el que le quita la piruleta a un niño... Pero, ¿y todo lo que disfrutaréis i aprenderéis? Por otro lado, si sólo viene a ver... No tengais miedo. Preguntadle cualquier cosa, os responderá encantado y os ayudará en cualquier cosa que necesitéis... Y lo más importante: su opinión sincera vale mucho.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

"El escenario está abierto". Realmente haremos el concurso, pero me imagino que si acabamos pronto, o sobra tiempo, podemos seguir improvisando.

Ergo si hay más magos que ya han participado o no, pueden subir y actuar.
Ergo si Gabi no participa (A favor de la opinión de Némesis) le rogaremos que salga al escenario.
Y si no accede, lo obligaremos!

----------


## dante

Sería un detalle que se viniera Gabi. A mí me dijo Eugenio que alomejor se pasaba, pero el dia 1 no le va muy bien. Ta veremos.

Continuamos con el problema de la magia de cerca? Alguien se anima a concursar en la categoría de magia de cerca?

----------


## Josep M.

Yo si puedo venir (me han cambiado los planes para ese dia cuatro veces) será como espectador, si es que queda aforo a finales de semana.

Por ahora guardadme un rinconcito, plis...

 :Wink1: 

JM

----------


## Ricky Berlin

*¿Alguien va a llevar un radiocasete para poder poner CD´s?*

Lo digo porque Jordi necesita uno, yo tengo uno "normal" que llevaré y por si alguien más necesita o por si pensais llevar uno más grande.

----------


## mralonso

yo traere la el portatil

----------


## nick63nick

Bueno, finalmente me caigo de la lista, como os dije estaba pendiente de una confirmación para esas fechas y ya me lo han asegurado, así que para otra vez será.

Espero que os lo paséis ..."pipaaaaa" y disfrutéis al máximo de una velada mágica.

Saludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Jo nick63nick, con "la buena pinta que tiene tu imagen" ya me imaginaba un show por todo lo alto. Bueno, la próxima vez será




> yo traere la el portatil


¿Y los altavoces? ¿Traerás unos a parte? porque no creo que tengan tanta "fuerza" como para que se oigan en toda la sala.

----------


## mralonso

si...
la sala es enana...

----------


## anacrin

Amigo Dante, estoy intentando que alguien me cubra, me tape la escapada, asi que, intentare ir almenos para poder conoceros en persona y saludaros.

PD Aunque vaya lleno de roña( por no escribir algo mas escatologico) me lavare bien las manos para daros un fuerte apreton a todos.

*pensamiento interno* Joder!!! tengo que ir como sea.

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## dante

Este Alonoso siempre ciritando, como que enana!! haber si te doy... :evil:  cuando es enana se le llama cuca, mona... :twisted: que e sun Bar no un teatro leches!

Yo estaré allí para montarlo todo antes, tendréis micro aunque realmente no haría falta. Y miraré como poner cds de musica. Y por si acaso enviarme la musica en mp3 a campanadegauss@gmail.com

----------


## dante

Vamos a  hablar de los premios.

Seguimos teniendo ganadores seguros en magia de cera.

Pues solo estan shade, mago mero, y alonso que se presenta otra vez

Nadie mas se anima en magia de cerca? aunque sea en ultimo momento?

Si aun querési dos ramas, los premio creo que quedarian así para cada una:

1º 60 euros
2º productos  por valor  de 40 euros
3º dos entrasdas para espectáculo de magia 

Recordar, a las 17.00 en la calle diputacio 174 "bohemia cafe", yo ya estaré por allí. Pasarme el MP3!

----------


## Josep M.

Al final no podré venir. Buaaaaa!!!!  :(  :(  :(  :(  :evil:  :(  :( !!!!!

En fin. Dante, espero poder disfrutar de una buena grabación, ni que tenga que comprar el devedé!

Por cierto, como puntuareis? teneis una pauta?? 

Si es que no, yo iba a proponer una hoja donde cada concursante es votado (1-10) sobre varios temas (p. ej: tecnica, charla, rutina, dificultad de los juegos realizados, actuación en conjunto, reacción del público ). Luego se suman las puntuaciones de cada apartado y se obtiene el global (en este caso sobre 60). Se puede hacer en una simple tabla, para todos los concursantes. 

Yo he usado este sistema en alguna ocasión, y la verdad es que va muy bien, los votos son muy objetivos. Y si eres concursante, ves cual de los apartados es el que mas te falla (si yo concursara, lo agradeceria). y a la hora de decir los ganadores os puede servir para darle un poco de alegria al tema ("pasamos a proclamar los resultados de la votación de  la presentación de los juegos; mago Tal, 6 points. mago Cual, 4 points...")

Es sólo una idea, los organizadores decidireis.

Exito a todos, y que lo paseis en grande! (que envidia me dais, por favor!)  :Wink1: 

JM  :Wink1:

----------


## mralonso

Yo no critico...

perdon si te a sentado masl.. no era mi intenciòn...

----------


## BusyMan

> *¿Alguien va a llevar un radiocasete para poder poner CD´s?*


¿un Radio-Cassette para CD?  justo el formato que no admiten los malditos...

----------


## BusyMan

No lo encuentro... ¿al final qué día decís que es??

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> No lo encuentro... ¿al final qué día decís que es??


Tio borde  :117:  soy de la vieja escuela, jaja, le sigo llamando Radiocasete.
Ale

Es el 1. Este Sábado. ¿Estarás por aquí?
Yo me estoy memorizando el guión...  :117:  tendría que practicar más digo yo...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Acaba de caer "un elemento escenográfico" en mis manos brutal. Y me contengo pero a duras penas...

Yo lo de siempre, ganar no voy a ganar, pero nos vamos a reir...  :117:

----------


## dante

No se pueden valorar aspectos muy técnicos porque tambien puede que los acompañantes sean profanos. Así que cada uno recivirá una tarjeta donde pondra un número del 1-10 y la pondremos en una urna (no es una caja de cambio que conste eh 8) ) se hará recuento y así con todos los participantes. Claro está que el que actua no bota.

Que os parece?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Una vez llena la urna, los candidatos la lanzarán. El que llegue más lejos ganará el concurso  :117: 

ok, perfecto

----------


## pujoman

supongo que habreis notado (o no) mi ausencia, por motivos personales no pude venir, prefiero no contar los motivos...

como recompensa por no poder avisar (y lo siento mucho), os dejo un regalito en la area secreta de mentalismo.

espero que lo disfruten

y contad, contad como a ido!

----------


## mralonso

yo no puedo entrar en aria secreta..

Mandamelo aqui plis

----------


## MagoMero

:Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Genial.
La verdad es que ha estado muy bien (teniendo en cuenta que la primera edición de cualquier evento es la que acumula la inexperiencia y los posibles 'fallos')

La verdad es que los participantes han estado a la altura...
Ricky Berlin (increible)
Jordi (alucinante... como flota el papel?)
Alons (iimparable actuando en las dos categorias )
Dante (organizador y místico)
Andrew (cómico, 1r clasificado en escena)
Magomero (yo.... 1r clasificado de cerca)
Black Prince (Suit aparition... fuera de concurso)

El ambiente que nos ha rodeado ha estado perfecto, tanto por el local como por el buen rollito de todos...

Un abrazo fuerte para todos... y recordad... podeis seguir noticias sobre magia en mi weblog...
 :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  

http://magomero.wordpress.com

Saludos

----------


## mralonso

lo que me deprimio es que la jente no se crellera lo de la hipnosis....

niraron la actuacion como si fuera una farsa...

pero en fin ¡ ¡
 el proximo dia no lo preparare todo 5 minutos antes de la actuaciòn

felicidades a todos¡ ¡  ¡¡ ¡

----------


## MAURI

mralonso, por lo que dices quizas fuí el único, pero a mi me convencio tu actuación y  me pareces un gran mago!!
feliciddes!!

----------


## Josep M.

Que alguien cuelgue una cronica algo detallada para los ausentes, porfi!  :Wink1: 

JM

----------


## MAURI

felicitaciones no solo a Mralonso,, sino a todos en general. Estuvisteis de p.m
Estais hechos una pandilla de craks.
Para la proxima edicion prometo participar.
Lo pasé genial!!
Lo de Andrew no tiene nombre. Aun estoy llorando de risa!! No recuerdo la última vez que case me meo encima!!

----------


## MAURI

> felicitaciones no solo a Mralonso,, sino a todos en general. Estuvisteis de p.m
> Estais hechos una pandilla de craks.
> Para la proxima edicion prometo participar.
> Lo pasé genial!!
> Lo de Andrew no tiene nombre. Aun estoy llorando de risa!! No recuerdo la última vez que casi me meo encima!!

----------


## MagMinu

Yo  vi una hipnosis.

Un dia vino mralonso a mi casa a ver nada x aquí, estábamos cenando cuando de repente sonó el timbre, mi hermano y su novia entraban por la puerta, nosotros aprovechamos para hacerles algunos juegos. De repente mralonso dijo:
-Voy hacer una hipnosis
Todos nos quedamos callados hasta que alguien se decidió. La novia de mi hermano se ofreció como voluntaria para la hipnosis.

Lo preparamos todo; luces apagadaa, incienso puesto, nadie al alrededor....
Mi hermano y yo situados detrás del sofá y mralonso delante sentado en una silla y la novia de mi hermano estirada en el sofá
Fue espectacular jajajajajaja

----------


## MagMinu

Por cierto sorry Ricky por no venir, me pilló muy justito y no me dió tiempo jeje.

A la proxima kdda vengo ;P

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Sorry por la tardanza, pero acabo de llegar ahora...

Bueno lo primero que decir...
TRAIDORES
SOIS TODOS UNA PANDA DE PROFESIONALES
ME HABEIS TIMADO!!!!
jajajjajaja,  dios mio, que nivelazo de rutinas! lo que os habéis perdido los que no habeis venido!!!!

No quiero hacer una crónica porque ahora no tengo mucho tiempo pero en resumidas cuentas:
Brutal la rutina "chinito Andrew"!. Increible la rosa de jordi! Muy buena rutina la de la hipnosis de MrAlonso! Jaja, y dante ahí apretando con los "anagramas" k bueno.

Sin olvidarnos de las dos pedazo de rutinas de magia de cerca de Magomero y Black (aunque los dos despues me lloraban diciendo que les había salido un paso mal... Iros al water un rato anda!!! eso estaba perfecto!!!)

Sólo puedo decir una cosa:
QUIERO EL DVD!

Un saludo!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Ah, y recordad
*
David Blaine
No es mago.*

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Y poned fotos!!!
(sorry, es que no se puede editar!)

----------


## MagoMero

> Y poned fotos!!!
> (sorry, es que no se puede editar!)


Eso, eso... poned Fotos.. A.MArin... que tu tienes un 'arsenal' de fotos....

Yo por razones de luminosidad y 'bateria' solo pude grabar mi rutina (que he colgado en mi web... recordais mi camiseta?   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  )

De todos modos el notario se responsabilizó de registrarlo todo en su cámara...., también QUIERO EL DVD!!!! 

PD. Ricky, me gustó mucho tu discurso electoral... (y sí, ya todos sabemos que David Blane.... NO ES MAGO!)  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Saludos

----------


## The Black Prince

Para la próxima vez creo que sería recomendable pensar algo para arreglar la iluminación y también pensar como poner las sillas.

 Si no recuerdo mal la entrada era bastante alta lo cual hacia que entrase mucha luz, pero creo que con un par de telas se podría improvisar algo de quita-y-pon. Y luego ya pensaré algo para centralizar la iluminación. Lo digo por que:

1-Quitaba cierto climax tanta luz.

2-Costaba bastante mantener la atención sobre uno(de mi experiencia al salir, pese a todo hay que tener en cuenta que fué la última).

Las sillas hay que pensarlo para que todo el mundo se aglotone delante. Aquí pienso en los close-up que como ya comenté no nos gustan demasiado las distancias.

Igualmente genial  :Smile1:

----------


## dante

Que os parecería montar otro en un teatro?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Que os parecería montar otro en un teatro?


Perfecto, porque con la emoción ya pensé en una "segunda parte "  :117: 
Para cuando
Para cuando
Para cuando
Para cuando
Para cuando

(y fotos)

----------


## mralonso

si queres busco teatro en Granollers

pero para dentro de 4 meses, que lo podamos preparar vien

----------


## dante

Tranquiiisss las fotos del fotografo las tendré el jueves, las demás fotos las hicisteis vosotros. Subir alguna no?   :Wink:  
Pues había pensado hacer una segunda edición en Febrero o Marzo.

----------


## MagoMero

Que envidia!!! :-(  :-(  :-(  :-( 
No podré participar en la 2a Edición!!! :-(  :-(  :-( 

Estaré en USA!!! :-(  :-(  :-( 

En todo caso.. todo mi apoyo para la organización!!! 

Tal y como ya comenté en su dia.. la primera edición siempre acumula la inexperiencia (tanto a nivel organizativo como participativo).. así que seguro que, dado el éxito de la 1a edición... la próxima será increible!!!

Saludos

PD (colgad fotos!!!)

----------


## Andrew

Yo también quiero opinar !!!

Por mi m¡ parte muchas felicidades a todo el mundo ! desde la excelente organización (gracias Dante por todo el esfuerzo), pasando por los sponsors (jeje)... y sobretodo felicitar a los pedazo de magos que vinieron. Esta especie de "pequeña familia" que hemos montado me parece fantástica y las quedadas son una forma genial de evadirse de la rutiga diaria... La verdad es que cada vez que quedamos me invaden 2 pensamientos... el primero suele ser algo así como -jo, que bien me lo estoy pasando- y el segundo... -buf, cuanto me queda por aprender!- Pero supongo que parte de "la magia de la magia" radica en eso... que siempre queda muuuucho por aprender.

Dicho esto... abrazos a todo el mundo !

----------


## Andrew

Ah, referente a lo de organizarlo en un teatro, me parece una idea colosal, entre otras cosas, porque podrá asistir mucha mas gente... y yo quisiera proponer una idea, o aportar mi granito de arena (según se mire...) Si lo hacemos en un teatro, tenemos el problema que muchos de los aquí presentes prefieren la mágia de cerca, la micromagia, el close-up... y todas esas cosas... bueno, yo puedo aportar (si os parece bien) un proyector, así enfocamos la cámara hacia la mesa donde se hagan los juegos y lo podrá ver todo el mundo...

(bueno, es una idea...)

----------


## mralonso

En un teatro vien montado, podemos poner un proyector y una camara i hacemos tipo rene lavand, es lo que se hace en congresos grandes

----------


## dante

Me encantó poder organizar todo ese tinglado, a mi personalmente me gusta esa sala, pequeñita y acojedora. 
Aunque quizás si lo montamos en un teatro será un poco más profesional y menos personal. Las inscripciones tendrían que pagarse antes para que no hubiera problemas después con el premio, y se guramente tendríamos que partir el concurso en dos días, pues no todos los espectadores podrían aguantar 3 horas seguidas de magia, y seguramente el teatro querría que cobráramos almenos el precio mínimo por entradas.

PD: Lástima que no grabáramos la tanda de chistes!

----------


## MagoMero

Buenas noches a todos...
La verdad es que yo no podré asistir a la próxima... pero me considero de 'la familia' y me gustaría opinar.

Creo que la idea del teatro, además de los inconvenientes que comenta Dante sobre coste, etc..., tiene otro inconveniente...

Si a estas alturas ya cuesta dominar la 'misdirection' para poder hacer los juegos... imaginaos una pantalla gigante con una cámara enfocando las manos el 100% de la rutina...

Sinceramente, lo veo muy de professional...

Yo personalmente prefiero una sala como la anterior, algo más íntimo... ya tendremos tiempo para grandes salas... estamos empezando no? jiji  :Oops:  

Saludos

----------


## mralonso

PD: Lástima que no grabáramos la tanda de chistes!

suerte....

que aun me acuerdo de la magia en las duchas i el caimán....

ajjajaj disfrute como un niño
ajajaj

para la próxima me estoy haciendo un monologo sobre magos

y hablo de casi todos, Dante, nemesis, andrew, black prince, riky.. y como no ignoto.......

----------


## Andrew

Pues, la vertdad es que reflexionando... estoy deacuerdo con Dante y con MagoMero... por ahora vamos bien... ya tendremos tiempo de teatros grandes (nos queda muuucho camino que recorrer!)

----------


## BusyMan

Si hay DVD eso tiene que rular eh?

Enhorabuena a todos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Más que un teatro, podría ser un casal (como el casinet de Hostafrancs o les cotxeres de sants) para realizar una reunión magica, con disponibilidad de dormir ahí mismo y que pueda venir gente de toda españa para hacer un "congreso amateur"  :117: 

Seguiría siendo familiar y encima veriamos los jetos a estos de MadriT.

 :117:

----------


## mralonso

i si nem un dia tots a la sei que que beguin el bon rollo que ens portem, que som com una familia i que aprenguin de nosaltres ¡ ¡¡

----------


## dante

Y ya de paso lo juntamos con la macro quedada de magos española del foro   :Wink:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Exacto
 :twisted:

----------


## mralonso

me apunto... decir dia y hora y hablo con la sei y la amic

I si ai tias... que tiemblen que estoi soltero.....

----------


## MAURI

A. Marin me comentó el sabado que el no tendria ningun problema para conseguir una sal grande de un casal para montar otro concurso.
Podria ser un buen sitio

----------


## mralonso

me apunto... decir dia y hora y hablo con la sei y la amic

I si ai tias... que tiemblen que estoi soltero.....

----------

